
Quintura launches a new user interface for easy search and browsing the Web - Searcher
http://www.quintura.com
======
Alex3917
It looks much better than the old one. I think using a dynamically generated
mindmap would be better than a tag cloud, because not only would it be neater
and cognitively easier to process but it would allow you to go backwards too.

